# Otter's house of Sushi



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Anybody else out there into making sushi? I've been doing it for a few years now, and I'd like to think I'm getting OK.

I think the most suprising thing that people find out is how readily available all the ingredients can be. It's hard to find a really good variety of sashimi-grade fish sometimes, but things like crab, shrimp, eel, soft-shells, salmon, and tuna are usually not far if you know where to look. Aside from that all you really need is some sticky rice, nori, and a bamboo matt (and a little practice).

I stuck to the basics on Sunday w/ some spicy tuna, broiled eel (one of my favorites), some California, regular cucumber and tuna etc. One thing I did do different this time was cook and clean real snow crab instead of the fake krab. It's a pain in the arse but you can really taste the difference. If anybody's got any favorite rolls lets hear em.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey otter, that looks great.

My dad has been a sushi chef for 30 years and owns a restaurant in Rosslyn. Growing up in the resturant business, I picked up some sushi skills as well. You are right, sushi with practice is easy to make. Past weekend made some spider roll(softshell crab roll), california rolls and Toro sushi (fatty tuna).


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> made some spider roll(softshell crab roll), california rolls and Toro sushi (fatty tuna).


Yeah spiders are near the top of my list too. Man, what I wouldn't do to be able to buy small amounts of toro- is there any suppliers that sell relatively small amts of fish?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I also like to make rolls. It is harder for me to find the real good quality fish markets here tho for some reason, maybe I am not looking hard enough.

I will continue to look tho I need to find that good tuna.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Otter and Big worm,

If you like talapia, you can go to one of those asian markets and get frozen talapia in a packet. Its sushi grade and most restaurants use it. Also, you should be able to see masago (orange caviar/eggs) in that section too. You can also get cooked eel there too, they are usually frozen as well. Sometimes they go on sale for 3.99.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Otter,

That is an awesome platter of sushi you made. You've got me in the mood for some. I make my own from time to time, but not as often as I'd like. I took a one night sushi class at boullibasse (sp?) in Norfolk a couple of years ago. The chef there said that a good place to get sushi grade tuna was at Harris Teeter. I usually just make tuna, spicy tuna, shrimp, spicy shrimp and california roll.

Darryl


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> Hey otter, that looks great.
> 
> My dad has been a sushi chef for 30 years and owns a restaurant in Rosslyn. Growing up in the resturant business, I picked up some sushi skills as well. You are right, sushi with practice is easy to make. Past weekend made some spider roll(softshell crab roll), california rolls and Toro sushi (fatty tuna).


Which sushi place is that? I miss the DC area and it's abundant sushi places. One of my fav sushi places was the little place next to the Arlington Cinema and Draft house - just because it was a mile from the house.

Oh yeah - a SHARP knife and wetting your hands while handling the rice is the key.

This makes me want to go out and roll some tonight.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

DS422, I tried to take that sushi class at bouillabaise about 6 months ago, but it got cancelled due to lack of interest. I think the place may be out of business now, I haven't been able to get through by phone. I bought a how-to sushi book and have made it at home several times, but I'd still like to take a class. I'm not sure where you live but DeMaria's Seafood in Newport News has sushi grade tuna regularly.

Also, a question for the pros- what is your recipe for sushi rice seasoning? I tried the one in my book but I can't ever get the sugar and salt that it calls for to dissolve in the liquids. Is this normal? I have bought the pre mixed stuff but I prefer to make my own.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

believe or not I live right on the water and we do not have alot of fresh fish markets around here. Tons of places to get sushi but not fresh fish markets. I need to ask where they get it from really.

Thanks allot guys now I really want shushi bad, had hot italian spag planned now I am going to have to go out tonight!


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> what is your recipe for sushi rice seasoning? I tried the one in my book but I can't ever get the sugar and salt that it calls for to dissolve in the liquids. Is this normal? I have bought the pre mixed stuff but I prefer to make my own.


the sugar and salt will dissolve once it hits the hot rice, or you can boil the mixture a bit and then let it cool down....but I just use the premixed. All it really is is vinegar and sugar anyway. Adjust the taste to your liking with a little more sugar or salt.

I will owe anybody bigtime if they can tell me where to buy fresh escolar (white tuna) mmmmmmmm. I can eat that stuff all day long.

....here's a good article in the washingtonian about how to and where to buy fish...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey Otter,

My pops restaurant in Rossyln has white tuna. To let you know the truth, most fatty and white tuna in this area is frozen. Thats how most restaurants get their fatty and white tuna from distributors. If you want to buy some white tuna by bulk I can setup something for you. Give me a PM and we can go from there... 

My parents own the restaurant called Kanpai in Rosslyn, VA. I like white tuna... yum..  you ever have tog sashimi, that is something too...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Looks Really Good......*

Hey Otter nice job. Not many people like sushi. I myself like it a lot. Now throw in some Tsing-Tao or Saporo beer and it's on like neck bone!!


----------

